# alpine amp..protection light blinking, but still works?



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

alpine mrv-t757 amp. power on, but music and protection light blinking. puts out sound. problem?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

back your gain a bit.


----------



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

gain on low


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

What do the destrutions say the protection light indicates ?

low impedance , high current, etc..,


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

I would guess its indicating either a high current demand, caused by too low an impedance being driven.. (if it is wired to a sub or subs that may be wired incorrectly)
or, a speaker is being driven to the point of failure (but not quite)

Back your gains off, as Mless said earlier, and maybe confirm your wiring is correct and ok..

Mark


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

What do the destrutions say the protection light indicates ?

low impedance , high current, etc..,

If it has been installed awhile, use it as a save money for new amp indicator


----------



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

i only plugged in the power, remote, and ground. and the protection light started blinking


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

That's either a good start or your done.


----------



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

why would that be a good start...let me ask. i'm using a in the house 12 volt regulator. would that matter?


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

havieri23 said:


> why would that be a good start...let me ask. i'm using a in the house 12 volt regulator. would that matter?


Because on a car audio forum, most people will assume you have the amp in your car! 

Is the "12V regulator" producing a clean 12VDC? 
Is it even a proper power supply capable of supplying enough current to run the amp?
Is it even outputting 12V?

These questions are why it matters!
Would have been good if you had said that from the start...

Mark


----------



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

the regulator is adjusable between 10 and 20. yes it's capable. i have tested other amps with it, no problems


----------



## ogahyellow (Apr 16, 2007)

Maybe you're getting a voltage drop as the amp tries to power the rails. If you increase the voltage on your supply to 14V does the same thing happen?


----------



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

yeah tried that.


----------



## delerium168 (May 13, 2007)

My MRD-F752 (the big 5 channel one) does the same thing..and it still works good and i just noticed also the "music" light blinks along with the beat...at first i was like wth is going on? and then i played couple songs just to see if it would blow or something but the amp kept cranking really good..probbaly that's just the way it is..i hope.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, it would be good if you could find some info on the protection light, I myself would look in the owners manual [ even if that meant having to do a search !


----------



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

music light is blinking. but the protection light blinking too?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Because on a car audio forum, most people will assume you have the amp in your car!
> 
> Is the "12V regulator" producing a clean 12VDC?
> Is it even a proper power supply capable of supplying enough current to run the amp?
> ...


I dee ten tee prob 

It may just be a reflection from the music light


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

havieri23 said:


> music light is blinking. but the protection light blinking too?


Do you have the manual for your amplifier?

If so, read

If not, download it, wait a few minutes, then read.


----------



## delerium168 (May 13, 2007)

havieri23 said:


> music light is blinking. but the protection light blinking too?


yep..my protection light blinks too..but the amp still works good..i don't understand either...lol...oh well..


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

If the protection light is blinking and you are certain of a good power supply, something is wrong with the amp. If the power light blinks to music you don't have enough power, it will dim with voltage drop. IIRC many of those alpines don't have a separate protection light. If it blinks with no speakers on it, likely it has an internal issue. You can also tap/bump the case gently to see if it is a connection issue, with just power/ground hooked to it.


----------



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

sqshoestring said:


> If the protection light is blinking and you are certain of a good power supply, something is wrong with the amp. If the power light blinks to music you don't have enough power, it will dim with voltage drop. IIRC many of those alpines don't have a separate protection light. If it blinks with no speakers on it, likely it has an internal issue. You can also tap/bump the case gently to see if it is a connection issue, with just power/ground hooked to it.



power light and protection light are seperate. power light is stable. i'll try to install it in the car to see what happens. should i be worried about this?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Hard to say if you should be worried, it could just be a fault in the protection circuit and no harm done...or something could be off but not enough to shut it down as they usually will do. I would take a DVOM and test dc voltage on the speaker terminals (w/no speakers attached). If under 50mv (.050volts) it should be ok, but if over 100 something is wrong with it for sure. It could damage smaller speakers at some point but I don't really know how much voltage that would be....normal amp is under 50mv, the less the better.


----------



## kellymech1 (Aug 9, 2015)

my power light flickers red and green the music light is orange and the protection light is red what do they mean?


----------

